# Contrôler iPad



## ET80 (18 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerai contrôler mon iPad, où du moins la musique en lecture.

En effet, j'aimerai laisser mon iPad près de ma chaine HiFi afin d'écouter ma musique (sur iPod).

Serai t'il possible, à partir de :
-d'un iPhone
-d'un MacBook
-d'une télécommande Apple

de contrôler la musique? Sans JailBreaker?


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Août 2010)

Hum...
Je me demande si Tunes Remote for iPad ne correspondrait à ce que tu cherches... http://www.tunesremote.com/


----------



## ET80 (18 Août 2010)

Parfait :d' merci beaucoup c'est pile ce que je chercher


----------



## monkeymia (19 Août 2010)

moi je veus envoyer directement ma musique de mon ipad sur ma chaine hifi au travers de ma borne wifi apple...


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Août 2010)

Tunes Remote doit fonctionner, non ? Si tu branche ta chaine sur une Airport Express ?
Mais mon anglais...


----------



## Maxi 104 (27 Mars 2011)

Euh moi je je voudrais commander mon ipad depuis mon iPhone mais sans être sur un réseau wifi c'est possible ?


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Mars 2011)

Maxi 104 a dit:


> Euh moi je je voudrais commander mon ipad depuis mon iPhone mais sans être sur un réseau wifi c'est possible ?



Non, pas à ma connaissance. L'iPad est "en bout de chaîne". Il contrôle, fait plein de chose, mais n'a pas pour vocation d'être piloté.
Sinon, du côté du jaibreack, peut être, mais j'ai lâché l'affaire. Par contre, même là, sans wifi...


----------



## nicoguitare (29 Avril 2012)

Apparemment, ce serais possible avec Tune remote. Je les contacte en ce moment, j'éditerais.


----------



## nicoguitare (1 Mai 2012)

Retour de discussions avec Tunes remote. C'est possible en bluetooth.

Par contre j'ai un autre problème que je posterais dans un autre topic :

Comment piloter l'ipad avec l'app keynote remote et simultanément piloter la musique avec l'iphone toujours (avec une autre app comme Tunes remote). Ce n'est apparemment pas possible tandis qu'avec un clavier bluetooth on peut piloter la musique sur l'ipad et avec l'iphone la présentation keynote. Mais obligé d'avoir deux choses dans les mains...


----------

